# When will it end?



## SaintHacker (Feb 5, 2014)

Ive played one, very wet, round since the start of December. This weekend already looks a wash out. My course is already on 18 temps, and is ankle deep in places. None of the other local courses are fareing any better. Starting to wonder if I'm ever going to get out and play again


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 5, 2014)

We have been travelling to Burnham and Berrow.
Also played Yeovil at the weekend.
Travellings the only way for us down here.
Tauntons got floods everywhere today,hopefully the strong winds will help dry the ground.
Fingers crossed for the 16th


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 5, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Ive played one, very wet, round since the start of December. This weekend already looks a wash out. My course is already on 18 temps, and is ankle deep in places. None of the other local courses are fareing any better. Starting to wonder if I'm ever going to get out and play again

Click to expand...

If you're desperate to play, I was at Paulton golf course (think this is near you?) on monday. It was a bit boggy in places, but they had 18 full greens, and about 13/14 full tees, with the remainder of matts! Was only Â£16 after 12pm on a midday, a decent course for that price!


----------



## London mike 61 (Feb 5, 2014)

I played 9 holes two weeks ago and the ground was very wet and came off the course with trousers soaked from ankle to knee just by walking though surface water. I declared there and then that I would not play again unless there was at least a week of dry weather , and I'm still waiting............


----------



## Wayman (Feb 5, 2014)

Hope it stops before weekend as I'm looking forward to playing golf


----------



## John (Feb 5, 2014)

Its just utter madness now, surely something can be done. I bet tickets for the ark are going to cost a fortune.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 5, 2014)

Our greens are getting a bit bobbly, but only have two temps as there is green maintenance on the 2nd and 18th.

Otherwise reasonably dry, not really boggy anywhere. The joy's of chalk base


----------



## 3Sixty (Feb 5, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Ive played one, very wet, round since the start of December. This weekend already looks a wash out. My course is already on 18 temps, and is ankle deep in places. None of the other local courses are fareing any better. Starting to wonder if I'm ever going to get out and play again

Click to expand...

New Forest? 

Bloody hell, that would be brave in this weather.


----------



## North Mimms (Feb 5, 2014)

I've given up waiting for rain to stop, and gone to Florida instead


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 5, 2014)

Would now be a good time to ask all those who hate Links Golf, but can't get on their soggy courses with loads of temporary greens, whether they still feel the same way?

How's your course holding up guest100718? Worth considering a trip to the seaside?


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 5, 2014)

Saw a weather bod yesterday on TV and he reckons the Gulf Stream which is causing this is locked in position and this will not change for at least 2 weeks. Branson's space craft is looking good and cryogenics till summer looks appealing


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 5, 2014)

Not played since November myself. Not too sure if I can even remember how to hold it.........


----------



## Break90 (Feb 5, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Our greens are getting a bit bobbly, but only have two temps as there is green maintenance on the 2nd and 18th.

Otherwise reasonably dry, not really boggy anywhere. *The joy's of chalk base *

Click to expand...

*
*
This. Both our courses are fully open, full greens and tees, trolleys no problem.

really feel for anyone struggling to get out at the moment, with no end to the cruddy weather in sight, it must be tough.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 5, 2014)

I hit 30 balls on the range at lunch time. First time I have swung a club since 2nd October last year and it was awful to start with. Thinned the first 10 with a 6 iron. Picked up the driver and just lashed 10 balls which flew well. Picked up the 6 iron again and they all went well. I am not looking forward to 3rd March if the weather stays crummy in February.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2014)

Been working at the range and so kind of happy where my game is but not hit a course in 2014. Suppose to play on Saturday but hardly ideal conditions. Still, even if I chop it I'm getting a game in


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Would now be a good time to ask all those who hate Links Golf, but can't get on their soggy courses with loads of temporary greens, whether they still feel the same way?

How's your course holding up guest100718? Worth considering a trip to the seaside?

Click to expand...

 Not just links courses. Certain heathland courses have been open all year, on proper tees and greens.

Shame JustOne hates both links and heathland courses.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 5, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Ive played one, very wet, round since the start of December. This weekend already looks a wash out. My course is already on 18 temps, and is ankle deep in places. None of the other local courses are fareing any better. Starting to wonder if I'm ever going to get out and play again

Click to expand...

Know how you feel - I'm in the same boat (as it were) - miserable


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 5, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I've given up waiting for rain to stop, and gone to Florida instead
		
Click to expand...

Where the heck is the like button


----------



## chrisd (Feb 5, 2014)

I had a lesson this morning which had to be on the range as the place was waterlogged, a couple of hours and hit the range again to practice and the rain came down in stair rods! 

At least I console myself that I'm learning and practising while most at my place arn't, that should pay dividends in the new year!


----------



## North Mimms (Feb 5, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Where the heck is the like button
		
Click to expand...

Don't bother liking.
Here in Florida we have just had a thunderstorm with rain so heavy that it makes recent UK deluges look like mere drizzle


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 5, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Don't bother liking.
Here in Florida we have just had a thunderstorm with rain so heavy that it makes recent UK deluges look like mere drizzle
		
Click to expand...

But it soaks through and disappears in about an hour. 

You are reminding me of a couple of lines from one of my favourite songs... Now, most of the people who retire in Florida are wrinkled and they lean on a crutch!


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 6, 2014)

Supposed to be playing a comp at Bristol & Clifton tomorrow............looks like I may have a day at work instead.


----------



## Chisteve (Feb 6, 2014)

Not played since early jan in the rain on my local course 

Been to the range at lunch times, but struggling with the rain 

More rain on its way


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 6, 2014)

I've just had a message from all the families displaced by the floods in Somerset whose homes have been ruined, and they send their sympathies to a bunch of golfers who are on temps.  They say stay strong, they are thinking of you.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 6, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I've just had a message from all the families displaced by the floods in Somerset whose homes have been ruined, and they send their sympathies to a bunch of golfers who are on temps.  They say stay strong, they are thinking of you.
		
Click to expand...

I've had a message from the hundreds of thousands affected by Hurrican Katrina, and the Asian Tsunami ,  few years ago. They send their sympathies to the people of Somerset who have only lost their homes and some possessions. They say keep strong, they are thinking of you.

Just because one part of the country is going through hell, doesn't  mean that the other parts can't be unhappy, for whatever reason.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 6, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Would now be a good time to ask all those who hate Links Golf, but can't get on their soggy courses with loads of temporary greens, whether they still feel the same way?

How's your course holding up guest100718? Worth considering a trip to the seaside?

Click to expand...


Links golf you say RND 1, 2 and 18 looking back to the club house. Mind you, it's sea water.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 6, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I've had a message from the hundreds of thousands affected by Hurrican Katrina, and the Asian Tsunami ,  few years ago. They send their sympathies to the people of Somerset who have only lost their homes and some possessions. They say keep strong, they are thinking of you.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be sure to pass your message back to those in Somerset, I am sure they will understand.  And I will tell them that it is all relative...


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 6, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'll be sure to pass your message back to those in Somerset, I am sure they will understand.  And I will tell them that it is all relative...
		
Click to expand...

While I appreciate the sentiment, I can guarantee that for every gripe you have in life, there will be someone worse off, but that doesn't stop you being unhappy or moaning about your situation.

Can you honestly say that you have never once complained about anything because you appreciate that someone somewhere is worse off?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2014)

Looked at the forecast for Saturday and decided not to bother going to Epsom to play. Heavy rain showers and 25-30mph winds just make an hours drive and a green fee seem a waste of time. Lie in, maybe the range and watch the sport on the TV instead. Not sure the 9 holes we have open at my club will be after the deluge forecast Friday night into Saturday morning


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Looked at the forecast for Saturday and decided not to bother going to Epsom to play. Heavy rain showers and 25-30mph winds just make an hours drive and a green fee seem a waste of time. Lie in, maybe the range and watch the sport on the TV instead. Not sure the 9 holes we have open at my club will be after the deluge forecast Friday night into Saturday morning
		
Click to expand...

I'm actually amazed the front nine is back open today but unless the storm has a rapid change of direction in the next day, I can't see it being open on Saturday or Sunday. Short game practice for me if I can find a break in the weather and the practice green is open.


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 6, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Ive played one, very wet, round since the start of December. This weekend already looks a wash out. My course is already on 18 temps, and is ankle deep in places. None of the other local courses are fareing any better. Starting to wonder if I'm ever going to get out and play again

Click to expand...

Get yourself along to South Winch !! all fine there


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 6, 2014)

Closed - and it's raining


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 6, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			Get yourself along to South Winch !! all fine there

Click to expand...

How are your greens holding out? Ours are beginning to get a bit bobbly, but still very playable.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2014)

Closed and it's raining...



Again.....

Not due to stop for the next 24 hours....

Looks like I might actually have to work tomorrow....

And most of next week too....I can't see the course being open before Mon/Tues..


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 6, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			While I appreciate the sentiment, I can guarantee that for every gripe you have in life, there will be someone worse off, but that doesn't stop you being unhappy or moaning about your situation.

Can you honestly say that you have never once complained about anything because you appreciate that someone somewhere is worse off?
		
Click to expand...

No and I totally agree with you. I just feel that we are talking about the consequences from the same weather events here, and the hardship suffered by someone who has to play on temps/muddy golf course is not really worth commenting on when other people are suffering a lot more at this present time.  The wooly liberal that I am.  

I will stand by my admittedly flippant/sarcastic comments aimed at golfers who can't play golf, but I am not overly comfortable with flippant remarks aimed at people who have lost their homes and businesses and are suffering at we speak, even if it was said to try and make a point.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 6, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			No and I totally agree with you. I just feel that we are talking about the consequences from the same weather events here, and the hardship suffered by someone who has to play on temps/muddy golf course is not really worth commenting on when other people are suffering a lot more at this present time.  The wooly liberal that I am.  

I will stand by my admittedly flippant/sarcastic comments aimed at golfers who can't play golf, but I am not overly comfortable with flippant remarks aimed at people who have lost their homes and businesses and are suffering at we speak, even if it was said to try and make a point.
		
Click to expand...

But then where do you stop. A lot of people moan about slow play yet there are people out there who, for various reasons such as injury, can't play golf at all. Should we stop complaining about slow play because of those people?

A forum such as this is there to allow people such as us to discuss golf. Just about everything we write isn't important in the scheme of things and if you thought about every post, you could think of someone worse off so we might as well stop posting altogether.

What the people of Somerset are going through is of course of far greater importance than the fact we can't play golf, but that doesn't mean we can't discuss the weather and how it affects us in relation to golf.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 6, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			Links golf you say RND 1, 2 and 18 looking back to the club house. Mind you, it's sea water.
View attachment 9039

Click to expand...

Yikes! That's really bad! I wouldn't think there's many in Devon even considering golfing this week though - or travelling by train around the coast!

Dunbar got severely damaged by storms a few years ago too - think it's recovered now though - so there's always that risk.

I was meaning the, common enough, situations at this time of year, where it would be pleasant to play golf, but the (parkland) course is simply too waterlogged to be able to! Links courses (flooding obviously notwithstanding) are much more likely to be available to play. In some ways, it's better to have the Scandanavian/Canadian sort of case - once the first snow comes, that's the end of Golf until it thaws!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 6, 2014)

And down Surrey heathland way - it sounds like locally we are not alone in struggling with the rain.  Hindhead, Hankley Common, The Army - possibly also Guildford - all closed.  Camberley Heath was open yesterday but all temps and virtually unplayable due to conditions underfoot A little observation - is CH the only one of these clubs mentioned that isnt a members club?


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 6, 2014)

Played 9 this morning at my club on full greens and course in superb condition  was supposed to play in a comp at another course but it had 8 temps and was no longer a qualifier so rang up and dropped out.


----------



## wookie (Feb 6, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And down Surrey heathland way - it sounds like locally we are not alone in struggling with the rain.  Hindhead, Hankley Common, The Army - possibly also Guildford - all closed.  Camberley Heath was open yesterday but all temps and virtually unplayable due to conditions underfoot A little observation - is CH the only one of these clubs mentioned that isnt a members club?
		
Click to expand...

We're open today with carry only but I can't see that being the case tomorrow after this lot.  Just hope it dries a bit for the weekend.

I'm surprised Hankley is shut as that drains very well.  I played there a while back and apart from the greens being a bit softer than usual (but still firmer than most are normally) you wouldn't have known it had been torrential the previous few days.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2014)

Epsom open apparently and my friend who is new to golf is desperate to play so looks like Sunday is a better day and off to play there. No temps and full course and he's going to take my G25's off me. Happy days


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Epsom open apparently and my friend who is new to golf is desperate to play so looks like Sunday is a better day and off to play there. No temps and full course and he's going to take my G25's off me. Happy days
		
Click to expand...

Similar sort of height & Arm length as you?

+1/2" & +2* (Green Dot?) Ok for him?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 6, 2014)

wookie said:



			We're open today with carry only but I can't see that being the case tomorrow after this lot.  Just hope it dries a bit for the weekend.

I'm surprised Hankley is shut as that drains very well.  I played there a while back and apart from the greens being a bit softer than usual (but still firmer than most are normally) you wouldn't have known it had been torrential the previous few days.
		
Click to expand...

Oops - sorry bud - got the info from our pro.  maybe he not fully up-to-date.  You can be open one day then next your shut- it's like that.  

Our fairways drain away quickly on the surface - a brief respite from the rain and the fairways are fine - but the water isn't far beneath the surface - I guess all of our clubs hereabouts are similar in that.  Our greens are fine - no significant issues at all.  Had 'Shelton banding' drainage done a few years back on all greens and that has made a noticeable difference in speed of drainage - they still flood - just clear quickly.  Pity they are islands of dry in a sea of very wet fairway.


----------



## wookie (Feb 6, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oops - sorry bud .
		
Click to expand...

Didn't take it personally  and think we were shut yesterday and probably will be tomorrow so he's not too far off anyway!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 6, 2014)

Decided it is better to take a complete break (apart from the range) as at least then I can't be disappointed by soggy wet conditions.

Try again beginning of next month when we return from holiday in Sri Lanka, not golfing but should hopefully see some sunshine.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Similar sort of height & Arm length as you?

+1/2" & +2* (Green Dot?) Ok for him?
		
Click to expand...

Similar height if not an inch taller and to be honest he's only been playing a few months with a cheap starter set. The club pro has already said he'll flatten them a tad if necessary and I can't see it being that much of an issue until he really progresses. At that point he can move them on himself and still make a profit


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 6, 2014)

Our course is 3ft under water in places,so no doubt closed for the forseable.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 6, 2014)

3Sixty said:



			New Forest? 

Bloody hell, that would be brave in this weather.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, its safe enough if you stay out of the trees!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 6, 2014)

Course is open at the moment and I am down to play on both days this weekend, friendly knock on Saturday and a comp on Sunday. Weather forecast, however, is not looking that great with the winds getting up again on Sunday. Will just have to play it by ear. 

Going a bit loopy now, not played for nearly 5 weeks now and there is only so much Battlefield 4 you can play to keep you occupied.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Similar height if not an inch taller and to be honest he's only been playing a few months with a cheap starter set. The club pro has already said he'll flatten them a tad if necessary and I can't see it being that much of an issue until he really progresses. At that point he can move them on himself and still make a profit
		
Click to expand...

Happiness all round then!

Now, do the same with the TPs and commit to the I<whatevers> (or indeed 'whatever'!)!


----------



## Jacko (Feb 6, 2014)

Have played whenever we are open, (Chilworth) mainly the back 9 as it drains quite well. 

Having played up here for the last 5 years, there's usually the odd few days where the course is closed, but this has been pretty constant since christmas. A couple of temporary greens, for the first time I can remember, as well. All this, after a huge effort last year by the groundsmen to improve drainage on the worst draining holes.

On the plus side, the extra time spent on the range appears to be working of the few times I've got out.


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And down Surrey heathland way - it sounds like locally we are not alone in struggling with the rain.  Hindhead, Hankley Common, The Army - possibly also Guildford - all closed.  Camberley Heath was open yesterday but all temps and virtually unplayable due to conditions underfoot A little observation - is CH the only one of these clubs mentioned that isnt a members club?
		
Click to expand...

Certain Hampshire heathland courses not too far from Farnham are open, proper greens, trolley's, although only single seater buggies.

We spent a lot on drainage a few years back, and now nearly all our holes have drainage ditches. The course is relatively flat which I am not sure if helps or hinders drainage. A lot of our greens are raised though which definitely helps. That Harry Colt knew a thing or two about course design.:thup:

I know we concentrate any spare monies on the course, over the clubhouse.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 6, 2014)

richart said:



			Certain Hampshire heathland courses not too far from Farnham are open, proper greens, trolley's, although only single seater buggies.

We spent a lot on drainage a few years back, and now nearly all our holes have drainage ditches. The course is relatively flat which I am not sure if helps or hinders drainage. A lot of our greens are raised though which definitely helps. That Harry Colt knew a thing or two about course design.:thup:

I know we concentrate any spare monies on the course, over the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

Big problem that we have is run-off from neighbouring fields and woods higher up the 'hills' from us - principally onto our 16th - water has then got a fairly level course all the way across the course and once saturated it has no-where to go and floods back across 18th, 17th, 16th, 15th and 14th.   When the fields are left 'fallow' the run-off is minimal - but this year the farmer has them fully cultivated and in some places has sheeting down on the ground (to keep weed growth down I guess) so huge run-off and his 'capture ponds' are full and overflowing.

Also we have new spring line appeared across our 1st and 2nd.

Other than that...


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 6, 2014)

richart said:



			That Harry Colt knew a thing or two about course design.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

And the 'old style' (pre watering systems) method of building, 'draining' and maintaining greens (reservoir under the green) still works well for Heathland courses - though not so well for Clay based ones!


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 6, 2014)

Our place is sand based so generally drains pretty well, but even we are now seeing a lot of surface water. That said, the course is fully open and the management are still allowing buggies out. Madness, but such is life at a proprietorship club. 

The only downside of being the best draining course for miles is that members are struggling to book tee times as we are being overrun by visitors!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2014)

naughty piccy removed at Op request

Luckily before we saw it


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would pull that pic quick Phil


----------



## malek988 (Feb 6, 2014)

played today, dry as a bone, we had 6 holes   closed last month due to the tidal surges taking over 3 holes completly, but was reopened 3 days later


----------



## malek988 (Feb 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 9042

Click to expand...

put that down before a mod infractions you!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2014)

Mods can you remove my pic please - been a long day :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			naughty piccy removed at Op request

Luckily before we saw it 

Click to expand...


Thank you


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Mods can you remove my pic please - been a long day :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Done, please watch for picture content before posting

we dont want another "AmandaGate"


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 6, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And down Surrey heathland way - it sounds like locally we are not alone in struggling with the rain.  Hindhead, Hankley Common, The Army - possibly also Guildford - all closed.  Camberley Heath was open yesterday but all temps and virtually unplayable due to conditions underfoot A little observation - is CH the only one of these clubs mentioned that isnt a members club?
		
Click to expand...

Add Cuddington to that list.  We'd survived so far but popped in today, 18th green & putting green ponding well (main greens are USGA spec, not sure about the putting green), temporary greens and powered trolleys banned.  Might not be bothering with the comp on Saturday morning.

Edit; meant to add chalk base, very free draining, so we only usually suffer through snow because of the relative altitude


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Done, please watch for picture content before posting

we dont want another "AmandaGate" 

Click to expand...


Been a very long couple days :thup:

Amanda Gate ?


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2014)

Got to say that I have really really dropped on this winter season re the days I have played golf and the weather ave played in.  Playing a comp tomorrow and one of me partners has said a txt saying playing in the sunshiiiiiiiiiiiiiine.

the course is called mud wood in jest but has I temp tee and no temp greens. It is playing gorgeous and is a credit to the often slated green keepers.

now ave said said al get flipping drenched tomorrow.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2014)

Closed and not looking hopeful for the weekend.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 7, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Closed and not looking hopeful for the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Snap


----------



## ger147 (Feb 7, 2014)

Heading out later for a game. Forecast is dry all day with sunshine from lunchtime onwards, should be just about perfect.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2014)

ger147 said:



			Heading out later for a game. Forecast is dry all day with sunshine from lunchtime onwards, should be just about perfect.
		
Click to expand...

you know how to make some of us feel good 

Anyway - I don't do jealousies or holding resentment so enjoy sir!

(I best not phone my mum today - she'll be telling me how lovely, sunny and dry it is Glasgow South-side - but as I said - I don't do ...)


----------



## John (Feb 7, 2014)

Sun shining, blue skies...do I attempt a soggy round? maybe...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2014)

Just driven past the club and if the adjoining fields are anything to go by a canoe would be the preferred method of transport.
Large chunks of Aylesbury are under water and the stream that runs through the course and a nearby estate has burst its banks.
With more coming tonight and tomorrow I'm going to guess at another 2 weeks before we can play
I haven't seen flooding like this in the 25 years I've lived here....


----------



## cookelad (Feb 7, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Just driven past the club and if the adjoining fields are anything to go by a canoe would be the preferred method of transport.
Large chunks of Aylesbury are under water and the stream that runs through the course and a nearby estate has burst its banks.
With more coming tonight and tomorrow I'm going to guess at another 2 weeks before we can play
I haven't seen flooding like this in the 25 years I've lived here....
		
Click to expand...

Maybe when they realise they'll need a Catamaran setting for HS2 it won't seem so viable!

Fully expecting a weekend of Sky Sports at least there's plenty going on elsewhere. Might even have a visit to the range at World of Golf expensive as it is!


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 7, 2014)

Looking good for a few holes this afternoon. Which is good as my mate can only play this afternoon, as his wife won't let him play this weekend as it's his birthday


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2014)

Well its eventually caught up with us, were closed today after an early and subsequent later inspection.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 7, 2014)

range tonight if all the balls aren't plugged lol.

Just had my van towed out of flood water en route to a job, 2 vivaro's side by side stuck haha, luckily a passing 4x4 towed us both out but water has got in the side as was above door level so all my tools etc are drenched.... in the process of drying everything off. Not looking forward to working tomorrow as looking proper bad


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 7, 2014)

Another lovely day here so will be heading out this afternoon to hit a few shots. Weekend forecast does not look good though.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 7, 2014)

The rain yesterday has led to my club cutting the course down to a composite 14 holes for the weekend. That means no comp on Sunday. I may get out for a knock but much depends on the rain tonight. A downpour tonight could easily shut the course tomorrow.


----------



## North Mimms (Feb 7, 2014)

Here in Sunny Florida, it is 12 degrees, windy raining and course is so wet that they have banned buggies.
Mr mimms and I are going to cinema this afternoon instead!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 7, 2014)

It would have been nice to get out for a knock today as it was dry but now resigned to the fact that it will be heavy rain all day tomorrow so no chance of a game


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 7, 2014)

Very enjoyable round this morning, 18 open, only two on temps.  Bit squelchy in places (the perma-swamp between first tee and fairway) but not too bad at all.  Beautiful warm sunny day.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 7, 2014)

Well it's been a lovely day but ground conditions only fun if you're a duck! Course closed and, whilst they've set up the short Par 3 course on the driest holes, it's not looking promising for the weekend. So today I visited two different ranges for the variety!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 7, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Add Cuddington to that list.  We'd survived so far but popped in today, 18th green & putting green ponding well (main greens are USGA spec, not sure about the putting green), temporary greens and powered trolleys banned.  Might not be bothering with the comp on Saturday morning.

Edit; meant to add chalk base, very free draining, so we only usually suffer through snow because of the relative altitude
		
Click to expand...

Amend that to course closed today & tomorrow, decision tomorrow on Sunday.


----------



## Bratty (Feb 7, 2014)

Westerham was closed today, is closed Saturday, but maybe open Sunday, which has been the same for the last 3 weeks (except the last two Sundays have then been closed too!).

Annoying to say the least!


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 7, 2014)

Our course was closed on Thursday for the first time I have heard of since it opened 26 years ago. I'm expecting it to be closed tomorrow and for the foreseeable future if this weather doesn't get A LOT better quickly. 
On a plus side they are doing up the driving range with new fancy mats, new lighting for evening practice and a new doorway so it will be open 24 hours a day. I do hope they put in a coffee machine then it'll be ideal when I can't sleep!


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 7, 2014)

couldnt even get to the range due to flooding and found out its closed anyway... probably will at the weekend aswell due to weekend forecast

annoyed but what can ya do


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			couldnt even get to the range due to flooding and found out its closed anyway... probably will at the weekend aswell due to weekend forecast

annoyed but what can ya do
		
Click to expand...

Why is a range closed, if there's balls available you can still fire then away even into deep snow as long as the bays are clear?


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 7, 2014)

local flooding Robin, there is another but cba driving there as opposite side of the town and too pricey for my tight northern wallet


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 7, 2014)

Fish said:



			Why is a range closed, if there's balls available you can still fire then away even into deep snow as long as the bays are clear?
		
Click to expand...

Because when they run out of balls in the machine(s), they'd have to go and pick them by hand and probably wouldn't even be able to do that! Serious H & S issue wandering about picking up balls with more flying out at the pickers. and if the ground is soggy, they'd probably imbed anyway - so a decent proportion would be 'lost'!


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Because when they run out of balls in the machine(s), they'd have to go and pick them by hand and probably wouldn't even be able to do that! Serious H & S issue wandering about picking up balls with more flying out at the pickers. and if the ground is soggy, they'd probably imbed anyway - so a decent proportion would be 'lost'!
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to read my post properly and take account of where I say "if there's balls available"   It wouldn't matter if there was 3ft of snow out on the range or 3ft of water, if the shop was open and the bays clear and the machines full, take the money and empty them and when the range is back in order to collect them safely without people obviously still firing them at you, they'd be collected.

I found your reply bizarre to say the least!


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 7, 2014)

Fish said:



			I found your reply bizarre to say the least!
		
Click to expand...

I'll try a different tack then.

How long do you think it takes to 'empty' the machines - if they are not being gathered/collected.

Once the machines are emptied, what happens? 

The gathering/collecting machines cant work when it's soggy/waterlogged - or 3' of snow!. So hand collection only (if any) and nobody can use Range while that's happening! By the time it's deemed Ok to gather them, most are stuck in the ground and the machines won't gather them anyway - most have to be dug out by hand! 

Then the balls have to be washed - that's a lot more difficult with soggy ground! And, as I posted earlier, the number of balls that just imbed into the soggy ground and are lost for use by the Range is extremely high!

So while it may be possible - to use the balls that are in the machines before closing (yes, I did see that), it's impractical from the Range's point of view so they close it!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2014)

I remember a few years back my local range lost somewhere in the region of 5000 balls to the mud during a similar wet period. That's a lot of balls to lose over a week or two...


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm actually feeling sorry for clubs, 2-3 months lost revenue could put a few vulnerable clubs to the wall.

We are lucky enough to have a 14 hole loop open, but that's from 27 holes and our course spend almost half a mill on drainage a few years back and it's still struggling, clubs with poor drainage or are under water are gonna be on a real knifes edge!


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 8, 2014)

Our place is open on the Par 3 manufactured course - all temps too. It is (only just) better than nothing and admire their efforts to get some golf possible. If I could only play weekends then I'd be heading up for a couple of rounds as it only takes an hour!


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 8, 2014)

Beautiful day here, course will be busy - sadly I've already been out photographing amateur football this morning and I've got a pro football match to shoot this afternoon - got to pay for the new Pings somehow. 

Not touched a club all all week and I've got a lesson tomorrow morning - I can see it now "You've not been doing your homework boy"


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2014)

Closed - inspection tomorrow morning but more rain forecast for later this afternoon and this evening


----------



## Laka (Feb 8, 2014)

Recived an e-mail from Saunton this morning , Competions during weekend and monday is postponed and carry is only allowed now,,,,,well hope weather will improve soon,,only 2 months left before we will visit Devon area.....ne:


----------



## Alan P Mills (Feb 8, 2014)

CalcotPark closed for a second Saturday in a row, my only golf day of the week. 




  The 10th has a new stream.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 8, 2014)

Played this morning. Dry but the wind was brutal so scoring was a lottery. Was happy with 13 over in todays contions


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2014)

12 holes open so we did 2 9's - only a couple puddles around


----------



## One Planer (Feb 8, 2014)

We had a biblical deluge Wednesday. We're still closed as waterlogged. 

If I wasn't on the sofa with flu I'd be at the range


----------



## StevieT (Feb 8, 2014)

I didn't even bother to try this afternoon. It's horrific out there at the moment !

Day in the sofa for me


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2014)

Had an email on the 6th saying "Course closed"
Haven't had one to tell me it's open but then I don't play weekend so I don't really care a whole lot..!
Planning a round on Monday but there's plenty of rain due to drop between now and then with more coming midweek...
Might have to go back up to Chiltern Forest and get my mountain climbing gear out.......


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Had an email on the 6th saying "Course closed"
Haven't had one to tell me it's open but then I don't play weekend so I don't really care a whole lot..!
Planning a round on Monday but there's plenty of rain due to drop between now and then with more coming midweek...
Might have to go back up to Chiltern Forest and get my mountain climbing gear out.......
		
Click to expand...

You know it must have been bad when the Bedford has been closed (and even now only has 11 holes open)

Id be amazed if we are open again before middle of the week at the best, and if the fcast rain for Tuesday is right much later than that


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 8, 2014)

Course was somehow open but after 9 holes of getting soaked and battered by the wind that was enough. One good thing though was that the rain cleaned the mud off the waterproofs.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 8, 2014)

rain pretty much all week ahead. No respite at all. Looks like I was wise not renewing as will be almost 2 months unplayable anyway by the time courses recover


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 8, 2014)

Im a Scout Leader and we run an annual competition hike called "the Quest" its 12 miles with 16 activity bases in the Chiltern Hills , starting at 3pm till midnight

Was due to be today, but its been postponed as half the footpaths are under a foot of water / mud and many of the base sites are flooded out

Add to that the predicted high winds and it wouldn't have been much fun for the little peeps, some of whom are only 10

Here are some pics of our course at Aylesbury 
	




Might be some time before it opens


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2014)

Planned to play Epsom tomorrow as it had survived to date. According to the website event that's closed today and so tomorrow looking doubtful. Even a regular practiser like me is getting bored of bashing ball after ball to keep the swing ticking over. The ranges are struggling to get enough balls back in to keep going and so if they close down I'm reduced to radical measures like spending "quality time" with the wife. Please god no


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 8, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Planned to play Epsom tomorrow as it had survived to date. According to the website event that's closed today and so tomorrow looking doubtful. Even a regular practiser like me is getting bored of bashing ball after ball to keep the swing ticking over. The ranges are struggling to get enough balls back in to keep going and so if they close down I'm reduced to radical measures like spending "quality time" with the wife. Please god no
		
Click to expand...

Look on the bright side Homer, Mrs H can't get you to decorate due to recent move:whoo:


----------



## brendy (Feb 8, 2014)

It emptied down last night here but somehow our course was still open.  Not complaining as I needed the exercise. I took thus pic as I have never in my membership seen this part of the course any worse than damp. 3 feet under at its deepest.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			Look on the bright side Homer, Mrs H can't get you to decorate due to recent move:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

On the bright, bright side its a new build and so no decorating to do. Garden under water in the back so can't do that either. Long lie in while she goes to the shops and a day in front of the J'burg open and the sport although as a Fulham fan the afternoon game fills me with dread. On the bright, bright, bright side spoke to my mate who's a member at Epsom and he reckons they have a mens comp tomorrow and so protecting it for that so it'll be game on


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2014)

Alan P Mills said:



			CalcotPark closed for a second Saturday in a row, my only golf day of the week. 



View attachment 9058
  The 10th has a new stream.
		
Click to expand...

 I used to play Calcot Park quite a bit as a kid, when I was a member at Reading. It always had a reputation for being damp, though in 1976 the pond in front of one of the par 3's dried out. Those were the days.


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 8, 2014)

Well the forcast is better tomorrow so unless it shut for one off the first time ever I will be whacking that ball around a course ! 
Bring it on :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 8, 2014)

Alan P Mills said:



			CalcotPark closed for a second Saturday in a row, my only golf day of the week. 



View attachment 9058
  The 10th has a new stream.
		
Click to expand...

I love your course but with it been parkland it does get boggy quite quickly.


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 8, 2014)

Closed today, gutted. Strange though as it was open last weekend in a worse condition.


----------



## Crow (Feb 8, 2014)

We had 8 holes open today, though I wasn't playing.

Penumltimate round of the divisional stages of our 4BBB Winter League tomorrow, they usually do their level best to open the course for it but with a lot of rain forecast for tonight I have my doubts that we'll be playing tomorrow.


----------



## Alan P Mills (Feb 9, 2014)

richart said:



			I used to play Calcot Park quite a bit as a kid, when I was a member at Reading. It always had a reputation for being damp, though in 1976 the pond in front of one of the par 3's dried out. Those were the days.

Click to expand...

That would be the 7th. No chance of it drying out at the moment.


----------



## Alan P Mills (Feb 9, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I love your course but with it been parkland it does get boggy quite quickly.
		
Click to expand...


Indeed, it's a great course, just not when it's been raining for 3 months!


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2014)

We've only been fully closed 3 days to date, 2 of those being this weekend, but, we are advertising quite aggressively for new members by offering 14 months for 12 and dropping the joining fee from Â£500 to only Â£125.  I think they are rightly or wrongly using the current conditions knowing most if not all clubs around us have been closed for weeks not just a few days like us!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2014)

Didn't get to play Epsom today. My own place was open for nine holes only but can't see any mileage playing in such a strong wind and squally showers. On the bright side, HID has been baking and fresh, home made bread for sandwiches at lunch, blueberry muffins and sausage rolls to munch watching the sport this afternoon


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 9, 2014)

Whooo managed 18 holes today with no rain ,shame the golf was dire  didn't help the very strong wind in the air and not from me


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 9, 2014)

Our Par 3 manufactured course was open and all on temps. Range first then played and to be honest didn't enjoy it too much as just getting fed up of the conditions. The water on our 3rd and 4th was very high and the river seems to have burst it banks by a good few hundred metres which means the 5th and 15th are all but submerged.

Plan to find 18 holes somewhere this week before I go stir crazy. Looks like Royston or St Ives (or both) which will be challenging as the wind is forecast to be strong most of the week.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 9, 2014)

Closed again today - flooding has drained but still way too wet underfoot  But it didn't rain today


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2014)

Off Wednesday afternoon and Thursday and Friday so praying for a gap in the weather to get some golf in, even if its hitting off grass on the practice ground


----------



## cookelad (Feb 10, 2014)

Got invited to play at Austin Lodge yesterday as we were expecting to be closed, drove down there got the email that "course open - buggies not it use" group decision to stay where we were.

First seven holes 9 over, birdied 8 bogeyed 9 then **parred in (One par 4 was shortened down to par 3 distance, due to badgers, so while I got 3 points for my 3 I'm only really counting it as a par!) left a birdie putt on the last hanging over the hole but 35 points 2nd place and pleased with my golf on the back 9!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2014)

Still closed but the short course is open so might wander down. Longest hole is 97 yards so I'll only need wedges...
With what's forecast for the rest of the week it doesn't look good......


----------



## louise_a (Feb 10, 2014)

We were closed yesterday but open today, I will go up later on, but I expect it to be very wet underfoot.


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2014)

Closed all over the weekend but open today, carry only.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 10, 2014)

Not been shut a day this year yet at Bolton as far as I know. Quite a few of the well draining courses in the north west are in very good condition. The course im leaving this year Davyhulme was in great nick Saturday morning too, only a few damp patches and nearly all full greens.

Played Fairhaven yesterday and it was only a bit wet in a couple of areas of rough and walks between holes. Fairways were running nice and greens were lightning in winter terms! A couple of us putted off one green!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 10, 2014)

We have just formed a "Flood response Committee" (OK, it's a working group to look at improving drainage). Their task is to report on the possible solutions to relieve flooding from the worst affected areas on the back nine, including costs, machinery needed course disruption during work etc. It will be interesting to see what they come up with. It does seem a shame that a couple of holes on the back nine cause the whole thing to be shut.

They were hoping that 2012s deluge was a one off and that clearing the ditches would be enough to cope with normal rainfall, unfortunately, here we are in the middle of another spell of unprecedented rainfall so action is needed. It's nice to see they are actively looking at solutions but I wonder what it might do to the fees?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2014)

12 holes open - not sure that's great as folks may well play the 12 then a loop of 6.  So 6 holes being played twice by everyone who wants to play 18 with conditions underfoot still very wet.  hmmm.  Anyway,

We know our issues - problem is that they are to an extent out of our control - neighbours!  But we are going to investigate what we *can* do to alleviate the problems when they occur.  We've talked about ditches but even if they would help - and opinion is probably not - most of the year they will be empty and hence possibly rather ugly - but maybe the cost to be paid.


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2014)

All blue skies this morning with a slight frost, had a few things to do around the house which I've just finished, got myself ready to go to the club just for a few holes to loosen up and....................................the heavens open up again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			We have just formed a "Flood response Committee" (OK, it's a working group to look at improving drainage). Their task is to report on the possible solutions to relieve flooding from the worst affected areas on the back nine, including costs, machinery needed course disruption during work etc. It will be interesting to see what they come up with. It does seem a shame that a couple of holes on the back nine cause the whole thing to be shut.

They were hoping that 2012s deluge was a one off and that clearing the ditches would be enough to cope with normal rainfall, unfortunately, here we are in the middle of another spell of unprecedented rainfall so action is needed. It's nice to see they are actively looking at solutions but I wonder what it might do to the fees?
		
Click to expand...

My concern is the fact we have to deal with Crown Estates to access the land beyond the course boundary and get permission to do any work. I don't know how they will alieviate the problem on the 12th as there is not adjacent ditch other than right and behind the green until you get across the fairway parallel with the 13th. That seems a long way to try and get a mass of water to flow.

The 14th is a similar issue although there is the ditch by the 13th tee and so drainage back towards that and the flow away into the environmental area would seem a sensible answer. The 15th is similar and I thin they just need to find a way to get the water flowing into the ditch to the right of the fairway and away and also into the ditch on the left although I fear that is already taking water from the planatation area between 14 and 15 and doesn't really seem to flow properly anyway.

On the plus side with the over subscribed bonds scheme recently closed you would hope that has generated sufficient cash in the kitty for the problem to be investigated properly and it tackled once and for all. It is a shame 10, 11, 13, 17 and 18 (although that needs looking at on the right from the ditch onwards) and there are just one area per hole on the others that stop it opening regularly


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 10, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My concern is the fact we have to deal with Crown Estates to access the land beyond the course boundary and get permission to do any work. I don't know how they will alieviate the problem on the 12th as there is not adjacent ditch other than right and behind the green until you get across the fairway parallel with the 13th. That seems a long way to try and get a mass of water to flow.

The 14th is a similar issue although there is the ditch by the 13th tee and so drainage back towards that and the flow away into the environmental area would seem a sensible answer. The 15th is similar and I thin they just need to find a way to get the water flowing into the ditch to the right of the fairway and away and also into the ditch on the left although I fear that is already taking water from the planatation area between 14 and 15 and doesn't really seem to flow properly anyway.

On the plus side with the over subscribed bonds scheme recently closed you would hope that has generated sufficient cash in the kitty for the problem to be investigated properly and it tackled once and for all. It is a shame 10, 11, 13, 17 and 18 (although that needs looking at on the right from the ditch onwards) and there are just one area per hole on the others that stop it opening regularly
		
Click to expand...

Be content that you only really have a couple of holes to worry about.

Think what the state of Datchet, not far away but probably under a foot of water, would be!

Drainage is an iterative process, as work done to resolve problems in 1 area can adversely affect other areas. Ditches aren't the only solution by any means - but are simple and obvious.


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2014)

and now we have snow!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 11, 2014)

Fish said:



			and now we have snow!

View attachment 9098

Click to expand...

I think it's about time we all just bowed down to Mother Nature and gave up


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 11, 2014)

Quite suprised that after quite a few years of rainfall that greens committee don't already know the areas that flood and haven't had some idea of what to do. It costs very little (apart from time) to have prepared some plan of action ... even if your course doesn't have the money right now they should have the plans ready to action.

We've been identifying areas of concern for years, and each winter a few areas get done. Now we are an incredibly free draining course (built on chalk) but there are still a couple of low spots that get very wet, and last year we saw more appear so we put a couple more sink holes in to combat these, this year has been mainly extending a few paths where the water has been flowing. We haven't had a course closure for ages (can't even remember the last one ... apart from snow)


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 11, 2014)

Our course is shut till furher notice. No surprise really.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 11, 2014)

snow back home in derry.   fell for an hour!    the lads are not impressed!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 11, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			Quite suprised that after quite a few years of rainfall that greens committee don't already know the areas that flood and haven't had some idea of what to do. It costs very little (apart from time) to have prepared some plan of action ... even if your course doesn't have the money right now they should have the plans ready to action.

We've been identifying areas of concern for years, and each winter a few areas get done. Now we are an incredibly free draining course (built on chalk) but there are still a couple of low spots that get very wet, and last year we saw more appear so we put a couple more sink holes in to combat these, this year has been mainly extending a few paths where the water has been flowing. We haven't had a course closure for ages (can't even remember the last one ... apart from snow)
		
Click to expand...

Our course is only 9 years old and last year was the first time it had ever been shut for flooding. To be fair to the course manager, he did identify some issues and has attempted to rectify the problem by doing some work on the ditches but has also identified issues outside the boundary of the course which we have no control over. Discussions are now taking place with the Crown estate to alleviate those issues. I would imagine the course manager now has a very good understanding of the risk areas and I have complete faith he can rectify the issues if funds permit. You also have to weigh up the liklihood of such intense rainfall. Last year it was deemed to be a once in a 100 year event which is difficult to justify spending money against, that has now changed.


----------



## Scrindle (Feb 11, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I've had a message from the hundreds of thousands affected by Hurrican Katrina, and the Asian Tsunami , few years ago. They send their sympathies to the people of Somerset who have only lost their homes and some possessions. They say keep strong, they are thinking of you.
		
Click to expand...

Comments like this always amuse me. Problems are relative, sure, but crutially they are also subjective. That is to say that other people affected by natural disasters or generally in a worse off position, comparatively, to our own, simply aren't relevant to our personal circumstance.

If you want to go down that path of reasoning, where do you draw the line? Why not strike everyone's worries off the table and tell them they shouldn't be complaining about anything at all, because they don't live in a war zone, or weren't born with AIDs?

Endless comparisons may be drawn demonstrating how others are always worse of than you, to varying levels of the ridiculous, but ultimately nothing is relevant to the self other than one's own personal circumstance, or the circumstances of those they are emotionally connected to.

In other words; I just want to play golf, am sick of the weather and wish the sun would come out again .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 11, 2014)

Correct - being concerned about your own circumstances does not exclude you from being concerned about wider matters - and vice versa.


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2014)

Well it started by getting up to rain, that turned to a full-on snow blizzard, now there's not a cloud in the sky, its as blue as blue can be with a gentle breeze, but, the damage is done because it so sodden underfoot.

This weather is just on the wind up.....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 11, 2014)

Originally Posted by *Hacker Khan* 

I've had a message from the hundreds of  thousands affected by Hurrican Katrina, and the Asian Tsunami , few  years ago. They send their sympathies to the people of Somerset who have  only lost their homes and some possessions. They say keep strong, they  are thinking of you.





Scrindle said:



			Comments like this always amuse me. Problems are relative, sure, but crutially they are also subjective. That is to say that other people affected by natural disasters or generally in a worse off position, comparatively, to our own, simply aren't relevant to our personal circumstance.

If you want to go down that path of reasoning, where do you draw the line? Why not strike everyone's worries off the table and tell them they shouldn't be complaining about anything at all, because they don't live in a war zone, or weren't born with AIDs?

Endless comparisons may be drawn demonstrating how others are always worse of than you, to varying levels of the ridiculous, but ultimately nothing is relevant to the self other than one's own personal circumstance, or the circumstances of those they are emotionally connected to.

In other words; I just want to play golf, am sick of the weather and wish the sun would come out again .
		
Click to expand...


Slight point of order in that I did not actually make that quote, someone else did and at the time I said I found it in poor taste.  

My original quote/post was taking the mickey out of golfers complaining that they are on temps when peoples livelihoods are at risk from the same weather being experienced in the UK.  I was highlighting the differences in what golfers are enduring with what people in Somerset and other regions are now enduring.  Someone else started mentioning tsunamis and hurricanes.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 12, 2014)

Only ten holes open today - and currently heavy rain and high winds - joys unlimited for the weekend


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Heavy winds and rain since first light here and still full on


----------



## GB72 (Feb 12, 2014)

Pretty woeful here, wind and rain for the last couple of days with a bit of snow and ice thrown in. Not checked on the status at the club as working all week but suspect that it will be closed at the weekend. 

Still, at least I am off to watch the Ice Hockey at Nottingham this weekend against Belfast. That is inside so the weather cannot kill that off.


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Still, at least I am off to watch the Ice Hockey at Nottingham this weekend against Belfast.
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching the Ice Hockey, Canada Vs USA currently on the Winter Olympics.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 12, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Still, at least I am off to watch the Ice Hockey at Nottingham this weekend against Belfast. That is inside so the weather cannot kill that off.
		
Click to expand...

The ice rink could get flooded...


----------



## GB72 (Feb 12, 2014)

Rooter said:



			The ice rink could get flooded... 

Click to expand...

It is not that near the Trent.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 12, 2014)

Some really nasty weather coming to North Wales and the North West in the next few hours, so if you are in that part of the world then stay safe.


----------



## Doh (Feb 12, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Some really nasty weather coming to North Wales and the North West in the next few hours, so if you are in that part of the world then stay safe.
		
Click to expand...



I am (in the north west) we have had a right drenching up until now, the heavens are clearing up and I can see blue. It could all change again soon as the winds are howling.


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Just had a full-on sleet storm, its even split 1 of my fence panels!

http://youtu.be/-9mz-LWvUmI


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 12, 2014)

Rooter said:



			The ice rink could get flooded... 

Click to expand...

Damn that global warming


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm working from home today and having not practiced the head cover drill that my pro insisted, during my lesson on Sunday, I need to ingrain to stop me coming over the top I intended hitting the practice ground for an hour before work. A warm bed for an extra hour proved too much of a temptation though, which was a mistake because when I let the dog out before starting work it was a beautiful morning, cold and crisp but with a bit of sun and just a breeze.

Forced myself to head along to the practice ground despite the wind picking up to 30mph - I really don't like playing in that sort of wind normally but went through the drill and then started hitting shots without the normal flying right elbow - what a difference keeping that elbow in tighter makes, lower ball flight, a fair bit further on each iron and a nice little controlled draw - I was out there for an hour and if I hadn't had to go back to work I'd have stayed - most fun I've had hitting a golf ball ever.

Got home just as it started spitting rain and the last couple of hours have seen a big storm here - wind's up to 45mph now.

I've got a day off tomorrow and forecast for afternoon is windy but fine - can't wait to get out there and hit the course.


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2014)

This weather is on the wind up.

After a full-on hail/sleet storm it then went pure blue skies with the sun glowing, so, I thought I'd get Max around the block whilst I could. Got out and still not a cloud in the sky but the wind was severe, didn't realise sitting in the house how bad the wind was.  Anyway, got about a mile down the road and it suddenly went pitch black in minutes and then, wallop, the heavens opened up again and me and Max got soaked racing to get back to the house!

Got all the soaking gear off, towel dried Max and now its all blue skies and sun blaring again!!

Its taking the pish :angry:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 12, 2014)

Fish said:



			This weather is on the wind up.

After a full-on hail/sleet storm it then went pure blue skies with the sun glowing, so, I thought I'd get Max around the block whilst I could. Got out and still not a cloud in the sky but the wind was severe, didn't realise sitting in the house how bad the wind was.  Anyway, got about a mile down the road and it suddenly went pitch black in minutes and then, wallop, the heavens opened up again and me and Max got soaked racing to get back to the house!

Got all the soaking gear off, towel dried Max and now its all blue skies and sun blaring again!!

Its taking the pish :angry:
		
Click to expand...

That normally happens to me when I go running. A few weeks ago I went out in clear blue skies, got 2 miles into my run and got hit by an almighty hail storm, by the time I got back home it was blue sky again, went out again a couple of days later and the exact same thing happened


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			That normally happens to me when I go running. A few weeks ago I went out in clear blue skies, got 2 miles into my run and got hit by an almighty hail storm, by the time I got back home it was blue sky again, went out again a couple of days later and the exact same thing happened 

Click to expand...

Don't you think someone might be telling you something there Mike....?


----------



## chellie (Feb 12, 2014)

The wind here is really scary at the moment and set to get even worse My chickens have gone into hiding!


----------



## Dan1984 (Feb 12, 2014)

The wind is realy bad here now!!
About 8 ridge tiles have just blown off our roof onto my car!! 
It's made a right mess!!


----------



## cookelad (Feb 13, 2014)

Pictures on Facebook this morning of the damage done back home apparently Morrison's has been rebranded as Son's in Nantwich and Sunny Crewe (official title) has been on the news as the roof has yet again blown off the railway station, as a town that's only there because of the railway you'd think we'd take better care of the station!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2014)

Hit the practice ground today. Wind was bitter and it was a tad soul destroying but got some good work done on pitching and chipping using the linear method. Course, well the front nine, looked to be holding up ok but would have been hard as the wind was still pretty strong. All things considered we could be a lot worse off


----------



## North Mimms (Feb 13, 2014)

Played today here in sunny Florida.
Wore 5 layers, winter gloves and fleece headband and was still cold!


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 14, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Played today here in sunny Florida.
Wore 5 layers, winter gloves and fleece headband and was still cold!
		
Click to expand...

Good!

And remember - Most of the people who retire in Florida are wrinkly and they lean on a crutch!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 14, 2014)

All our winter comps have officially been suspended until we can play 18 holes - and only then will decision be made on when next rounds to be played by and subsequent rounds rescheduled.  This could be well into March the way things are going.  Nice day today so would have helped course dry out on the surface - but another deluge it seems forecast for tonight and tomorrow - so back to where we started today.  If we could only get a consecutive handful of days dry we'd be getting there - but that doesn't seem on the cards for a fair bit.


----------



## North Mimms (Feb 14, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Good!

And remember - Most of the people who retire in Florida are wrinkly and they lean on a crutch!

Click to expand...

Have we met?
You seem to know me very well!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 14, 2014)

Not looking good for the weekend but on the plus side, next week's forecast, at least for now, is looking a whole lot better. Fingers crossed they are right


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 14, 2014)

well it can rain today ! but not over the weekend ! do you hear me up there in the clouds , this lad wants to play golf again at the weekend


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 14, 2014)

It's raaaaaing again as it didst overnight- and the wind doth blow - ho hum


----------



## Fish (Feb 14, 2014)

Just as I get dressed ready for my 12noon tee time, it starts raining and the trees look like their at 45 degree angles!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2014)

I must be odd, because I want it to rain here, so the course is closed tomorrow.


----------



## Fish (Feb 14, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			I must be odd.
		
Click to expand...

No arguments from here :rofl:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 14, 2014)

Even the roof of the range started leaking on me today


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 14, 2014)

The weathers been horrendous for the last 6 weeks.
On Sunday the weathers going to be the best its been in that 6 weeks.
Just in time for our Southwest K of K comp.
All of a sudden im feeling blessed.


----------



## Fish (Feb 14, 2014)

My winter league got cancelled as it was chucking it down at 12noon so I went into the club for a beer, around 1pm the rain stopped and a few lads who were hovering said, lets go for it, so we did!

10 hole comp was agreed amongst ourselves as 2 x 3-balls, best 2 scores to count and all 3 to score on the par3's.

My 3-ball nailed it with 58 points over the 10 holes and took the money in some testing conditions, that's 12 under 

Although I blobbed the 1st and then double bogied the 2nd, I then went on to get 4 pars and a birdie to score 24 points over the 10 holes 

Just what I needed prior to my trip to B&B :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Even the roof of the range started leaking on me today 

Click to expand...

Which one. I was at Downshire this afternoon hitting balls to warm up before trying the I25's. Rain blowing into the bay, gale force winds and the ball going nowhere.


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2014)

We closed this afternoon. Hopefully will be ok for foursomes match on Sunday. Blowing a gale Surrey/Hants border at the moment, and the lights are flicking on and off. Now where are those candles ?


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 14, 2014)

lesson cancelled tonight due to the weather, rearranged for wednesday. Blowing a hoolie outside at the mo, not pleasant at all!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 14, 2014)

Still on a composite 14 hole course today. Miracle that they have managed that. Rain and strong winds at the moment. If the course is open the weather needs to calm down a bit before I consider playing.


----------



## fundy (Feb 15, 2014)

Just driven home from Luton to MK, geez that was a bit hairy. Hard to believe how much debris is down and a fair few trees gone, dread to think how some must be faring, hope everyone is home safe and there isnt too much damage


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 15, 2014)

2nd Saturday in a row: Closed. 

Nothing you can do about it but during the week the status has been changed during the day on a couple of occasions. Yet here we are on Saturday, the forecast looks dry and it hasn't rained much overnight so there's every chance the front nine will be playable at some point. But today, as last Saturday, the course has been closed for the day after the 7am inspection, this time citing both the rain and strong winds. Yesterday we also had strong winds yet were just advised to be careful. You would have thought on the busiest day of the week there would be another review around lunchtime would you not?


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2014)

Our course is closed but I'm heading South


----------



## chellie (Feb 15, 2014)

It's lashing down and blowing another hoolie. HID is out in a comp later on and I think he's wishing the cousre was closed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2014)

Course Open - 12 holes only


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Whole 18 open still, just can't play this morning. But will get 2 rounds In tomorrow as the weather is going to be good.
One in an internal matchplay, where England need to get 3 more points then Ireland to avoid the wooden spoon 

Wonder if we'd have to drop the Scottish team if they get independence 

Then a friendly knock with my mate so he can get out.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 15, 2014)

Closed due to a power failure!?

Must be a H&S thing. Windy and dryish till tomorrow, so good chance of playing 2morow.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 15, 2014)

Closed again.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2014)

chellie said:



			It's lashing down and blowing another hoolie. HID is out in a comp later on and I think he's wishing the cousre was closed.
		
Click to expand...

Ours is and I can't say I'm sorry listening to the wind.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 15, 2014)

Going to grab at quick 18 in this afternoon, teeing off around 1pm, should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## chellie (Feb 15, 2014)

Still blowing and raining. HID off soon. My lessons cancelled as they've still not cleared the practice ground after all the damage on Wednesday. I might be a nutter and go out to play later.........


----------



## louise_a (Feb 15, 2014)

I had accidently double booked today but both have been cancelled, forecast better tomorrow so will hopefully get out.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 15, 2014)

The news just gets worse!!! 

Bad news: Course closed

Catastrophic news: Valentines mixed 4somes cancelled!!!!! 

At least something will stay dry today!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2014)

We're closed again.
We did have Biblical rain yesterday until about 9 so I'm not surprised.
And its blowin' a Hoolie too so I'm quite happy...


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 15, 2014)

Closed for the weekend. No problem with me as you would have to pay me to go out in strong winds or driving rain. No fun at all and that is what the game is supposed to be is it not?
Have not even been down the range for a few weeks as the same principle applies. Hitting balls then watching them hit the wind and disappear, while the elements are getting you cold and wet simply do not appeal.


----------



## Crow (Feb 15, 2014)

8 holes open today, wind blowing hard.

I enjoyed it and played quite well, 4 GIR on the first four holes, parred the first three and three putted the fourth, finished hitting a 5 iron into the teeth of the wind, which was also a little off the left, 120 yards to the temp green, nailed it and it held up with a little draw to find the temp green and I made my par. 

Hopefully the wind will be drying the course and with just the odd light shower forecast we should be open for 18 tomorrow.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2014)

E-mail from the Secretary, substantial tree damage overnight and still extremely wet, Tuesday at the earliest before we open.


----------



## fundy (Feb 15, 2014)

Utterly amazed to hear we are fully open today, the heavy winds negating most of the rain. Tees and greens are fine some of the fairways very wet (i expect borderline unplayable) and we only lost 1 tree overnight. Looks like Im playing a match in the morning then lol


----------



## richart (Feb 15, 2014)

We are closed today, and it wouldn't surprise me if we have had some trees down. Gale last night and our electric was cut off over night and most of this morning. Oh and it has just started throwing it down again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2014)

Very high winds whilst out playing this morning 

Enjoyable though as it was bright sunshine 

Made it interesting


----------



## Vikingman (Feb 15, 2014)

Played this morning.

Light rain and wind when we tee'd off. 

Which progressively got worse until the comp was abandoned when we were on the 11th.

The thing was, despite the weather I wasn't playing too badly.

But the whole thing (very wet in places underfoot) just lead to a depressing experience.


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 15, 2014)

Open again .... Zero closures during Dec/Jan/Feb


----------



## GB72 (Feb 15, 2014)

Seems all 27 holes open tomorrow. Pity I cannot play really


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 15, 2014)

Not much fun out there again today.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 16, 2014)

Well I may not be playing today as Mrs H is out and I have a puppy to look after, but I have just taken said puppy for a walk and what an absolutely stunning day it is out there. After all the dross we've had recently, it's nice to know there are some good days to be had. As for the course, front nine open and with a promising forecast this week there's a chance we could be fully open next weekend. Light at the end of the tunnel maybe?


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 16, 2014)

hope so as got KoK on the 1st so needs to dry out so I can swing a few in anger beforehand.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 16, 2014)

10 holes on temps open today so heading out after lunch with HiD


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2014)

Utterly amazed how well our course has held up. Dont get me wrong the greens could do with a cut (or at least a roll) and theres a fair bit of debris to be cleared up (some from the storms, some from thinning works they were doing to the trees) but had a thoroughly enjoyable 18 this am


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 16, 2014)

whats this, front page news, Fundy is fit & manages a whole 18 holes!!!!


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 16, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			10 holes on temps open today so heading out after lunch with HiD 

Click to expand...

On full greens by time we got there, fairways muddy and sopping in places, 3 big trees down but greens not too bad, 18 points for 9 holes we played in warm sunshine and just under 90 mins so pretty much millionaires golf


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			whats this, front page news, Fundy is fit & manages a whole 18 holes!!!!
		
Click to expand...

fit may be an overstatement lol but the rest is true, rumour has it we snuck through to the semi finals too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2014)

Spent the morning at the club hitting off grass. Practice ground drying out nicely. With only nine holes open and everyone wanting to play huge queues at the first and it was taking nearly five hours which is unheard of at the club. I hit it well but then had a great chipping session (linear method) and nice to get the putter out again. Spoke to the powers that be and apparently the back nine is still in a bad state with surface water and waterlogging and I still have reservations about the chances it'll be fully open next week


----------



## ger147 (Feb 16, 2014)

18 yesterday, 18 today. Still wet underfoot, very wet in places but perfectly playable.


----------



## Break90 (Feb 16, 2014)

Both courses fully open full greens and tees. Played 18 holes yesterday morning, very windy but had a great time.


----------



## John (Feb 16, 2014)

Glad I didn't bother watching the Swans reserves in the facup and got out instead. Lovely weather, pretty much dry apart from a couple of areas and shot a pb of 4 over. Only a short track but it's pretty tight and not easy. Happy I went out, got a lesson tuesday which will certainly derail things.


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2014)

Course was in pretty good nick today. Couple of big trees down, but none that really affected play. The single ones on 4 and 15 still standing unfortunately.

Lost on the 19th in the winter foursomes, so no defence of the title. Did lose to 5 and 6 handicappers that played the 19 holes in two over gross, so not disgraced.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 16, 2014)

Played 18 with 2blue today and the course was in fantastic condition, weather was just incredible today and it felt spring like when the sun was out and you could hear the birds in the background. Only 1 small patch of water on the 14th in the rough 80 yards from the green.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2014)

fundy said:



			Utterly amazed how well our course has held up. Dont get me wrong the greens could do with a cut (or at least a roll) and theres a fair bit of debris to be cleared up (some from the storms, some from thinning works they were doing to the trees) but had a thoroughly enjoyable 18 this am
		
Click to expand...


Great to hear - both the course and the injury recovery :thup:


----------



## Vikingman (Feb 16, 2014)

Played 9 this morning.

Still damp underfoot in some places but much improved from yesterdays abandonment.


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Great to hear - both the course and the injury recovery :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Phil


----------



## rickg (Feb 16, 2014)

30 trees blown over yesterday but the green staff cleared all of them from the fairways today and course was fully playable....beautiful day thanks to some amazing green keepers.. :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 16, 2014)

Chin up folks.

Spotted the first BBQ of the year at Culzean Swan Pond this lunchtime!


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 16, 2014)

Beautiful sunny day and if the path from our 6th wasn't flooded I think we'd have more than the Par 3 open. As it was it was just a delight to be out without a jacket and the sun on my back! Our trolley ban is paying dividends as every course I've played which allows trolleys with so called winter wheels has looked a right old mess.

Will stop checking for late deals to the sun - for now...


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 16, 2014)

Played 36 holes for the first time in a long time. God do I feel it. Monday and Thursday rain and apart from that supposed to be dry.

Fingers crossed so they can give the greens a roll.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2014)

Only 9 holes open.  Ground very wet.  But should we even have these open or should we give the course at least a week to start drying out - or at least start to drain - before we really start playing even the 9 holes.  Just a bit concerned that as soon as we get traffic on still wet ground over only a limited track damage is going to be done.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 16, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Chin up folks.

Spotted the first BBQ of the year at Culzean Swan Pond this lunchtime!
		
Click to expand...

You have just bought my youth flooding back to me then.

ha ha

I used to go to Culzean every weekend as a young un. Not thought about it in years, until i read this.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 17, 2014)

Fully open today :thup:


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 17, 2014)

I suspect my club was but some how I have acquired a busy social schedule  my week days are now fully occupied as well ... Roll on summer evenings !


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 17, 2014)

tugglesf239 said:



			You have just bought my youth flooding back to me then.

ha ha

I used to go to Culzean every weekend as a young un. Not thought about it in years, until i read this.
		
Click to expand...

I can beat that, I had my BBQ out on the 2nd Feb grilling an nice lump of brisket and another of pork for my man versus food superbowl feast.

My course is open after a few days of being closed all bar the 17th which is one of the lowest points on the course and is closed, but it's open on the other 17 but carry bags only.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 17, 2014)

Would you want to get on the course even if you're playing risks damage to the course from which the course could take months to recover from.  I am concerned with my place that it will be overplayed as soon as it is open - and that pressure on the greenkeeper and club manager means that it is opened sooner than they would want.  

Would it not be best once this weather abates just to give the course say a week or so closed so that the course can dry out and greens staff can work on it - so that for instance there is some resistance in the turf to huge divots being taken (as will happen until a good few inches down are fairly dry) - and some resistance to trolleys and footfall on heavily used routes around the course.

We've basically been without golf for coming on two months - another week won't do me any harm - playing the course now certainly could harm the course.

I recognise the need to get members putting money across the bar and into the kitchen's but...the club is basically the course.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2014)

We're finally back to a full 18. Just a shame I'm now back at work after a few days off. What odds it'll be back to 9 by Saturday


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 17, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Would you want to get on the course even if you're playing risks damage to the course from which the course could take months to recover from.  I am concerned with my place that it will be overplayed as soon as it is open - and that pressure on the greenkeeper and club manager means that it is opened sooner than they would want.  

Would it not be best once this weather abates just to give the course say a week or so closed so that the course can dry out and greens staff can work on it - so that for instance there is some resistance in the turf to huge divots being taken (as will happen until a good few inches down are fairly dry) - and some resistance to trolleys and footfall on heavily used routes around the course.

We've basically been without golf for coming on two months - another week won't do me any harm - playing the course now certainly could harm the course.

I recognise the need to get members putting money across the bar and into the kitchen's but...the club is basically the course.
		
Click to expand...

Hits the nail right on the head, I'd rather have the course closed until it is a lot drier and in better condition, than have the membership that want to play, trudge around hacking lumps out of a sodden course. Okay for the most part it winter tees and green, but the footfall still follow the same path between holes and that then becomes a muddy mess, which subsequently just becomes wider and wider muddy mess as people try to avoid the muddy mess.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 17, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Hits the nail right on the head, I'd rather have the course closed until it is a lot drier and in better condition, than have the membership that want to play, trudge around hacking lumps out of a sodden course. Okay for the most part it winter tees and green, but the footfall still follow the same path between holes and that then becomes a muddy mess, which subsequently just becomes wider and wider muddy mess as people try to avoid the muddy mess.
		
Click to expand...

..and the truth is that our dear seniors and those able to play during the week will be up and running with a gleeful fervour as soon as the opportunity presents itself.  And I fear that that will be regardless and it will be frequent.  I'd rather course was closed for a week and then play was restricted in some way until March.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 17, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Would you want to get on the course even if you're playing risks damage to the course from which the course could take months to recover from.  I am concerned with my place that it will be overplayed as soon as it is open - and that pressure on the greenkeeper and club manager means that it is opened sooner than they would want.  

Would it not be best once this weather abates just to give the course say a week or so closed so that the course can dry out and greens staff can work on it - so that for instance there is some resistance in the turf to huge divots being taken (as will happen until a good few inches down are fairly dry) - and some resistance to trolleys and footfall on heavily used routes around the course.

We've basically been without golf for coming on two months - another week won't do me any harm - playing the course now certainly could harm the course.

I recognise the need to get members putting money across the bar and into the kitchen's but...the club is basically the course.
		
Click to expand...

It really is a dilemma for a lot of clubs.
Clubs are employing other staff as well,if a club is shut for weeks on end these people might have
to look for other jobs.
These jobs then need filling which cost money,adverts re-training etc.
Courses will always recover,some will take longer than others,however some
clubs are desperate for income.
Must be a horrible situation for some.
No difference to any other business,any business with no business will suffer some way
or another.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 18, 2014)

...and so today 10 holes open.  It rained overnight quite heavily and is raining (pouring) at this very moment 

I was told that the Surrey water table is 25metres above it's summer level and only 0.75m below ground level.  In fact you can see this effect in a disused quarry near us.  From the road you normally have to peer over to see the surface of the water - at the moment you don't - the water level in the quarry must be 30ft (and the rest) above it's normal level.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 18, 2014)

Just been to our practice ground for my lunch hour - it's like an English golf course down there

http://instagram.com/p/kjvTvzRHoX/


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm like a kid at Christmas this morning, the course has been fully open all week and the weather forecast looks good. Just got to get work out of the way today and it's the weekend. Could it be that I am going to play 18 holes for the first time this year tomorrow? Could it?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2014)

You playing both days or just tomorrow? Weather not so hot for Sunday


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 21, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You playing both days or just tomorrow? Weather not so hot for Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Tomorrow, can't do Sunday


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 24, 2014)

Sunny and a wee bit of decent warmth in the air.  We had 16 holes open yesterday - so getting there.  I was told that we are in general pretty firm and dry underfoot most places. Which is what we'd expect.  Course drains quickly unless the water table is at ground level.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 24, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sunny and a wee bit of decent warmth in the air.  We had 16 holes open yesterday - so getting there.  I was told that we are in general pretty firm and dry underfoot most places. Which is what we'd expect.  Course drains quickly unless the water table is at ground level.
		
Click to expand...

Fully open for the last 7 days for us, we even started allowing trollies with hedgehogs at the weekend. The course is playing great and apart from a couple of parts down the side of the 12th and 18th, it's firm underfoot and not at all boggy. Unbelievable considering the amount of rain.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 24, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Fully open for the last 7 days for us, we even started allowing trollies with hedgehogs at the weekend. The course is playing great and apart from a couple of parts down the side of the 12th and 18th, it's firm underfoot and not at all boggy. Unbelievable considering the amount of rain.
		
Click to expand...

Our problem on two holes is a result of the volume of water being channelled from the adjoining fields onto the course  As the farmer's 'flood prevention ponds' and our own huge flood prevention pond' are full and the water table is so high there is nowhere for water to go and we seem to get a bit of flooding.  But if we can get a few days with little rain then we'll be OK pretty soon.


----------

